# RTX 1500 Texture Sprayer



## aadrywall (May 15, 2010)

I recentley purchased a used rtx 1500 sprayer and it has a 50' hose on it. I had to texture a 30X22 garage so I took 25' of hose off of it and when I started spraying I had to hold the gun in a bucket every time i stopped spraying for around 10 seconds before I could start again. It acts like the pump is losing its prime cause when I go to clean it I have to hold the prime switch to run water thru it pretty much the whole time or it quits pumping water. I know its not the gun cause I just purchased a brand new one. Has anyone ever heard of this problem?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

When it's not pumping and you hold in the prime switch are you pulling the trigger. You don't have to hold in the prime switch if you have the trigger pulled. And why do you have to hold it in a bucket when you stop spraying, just for it to build pressure? I have an issue with mine once in awhile where when I release the trigger it shoots out a stream of mud. Splat all over my freshly texture wall. Not Good. I chocked it up to me not doing something right.


----------

